# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Product thumbs up - Stove Bright Paint

## SilentButDeadly

Time to give a bit of a product thumbs up....let's face it we hear too much about stuff that doesn't work and never enough about stuff that does. 
Today's little thumbs up goes to Stove Bright Paint.  It is a spray pack of heat resistant paint for combustion stoves.  If your combustion stove is looking a bit average and dated then you could do a whole lot worse. 
We just moved and refinished our early 80's Masport Panorama.  It was cholate brown with fake brass trim - most unattractive.  It is now a fetching shade of charcoal.  This took two tins of the paint, which at $28 per tin, isn't cheap but it's still way cheaper than reenamelling! 
Finshed up looking very schmick.  New fire tape in the door glass and door seal and a new door handle helped too. 
Downsides?  Hell yeah!!  
First is the product information - like all US sourced paint products, the manufacturers fill most of the label with info about how the product can potentially maim or kill you....there's pfaff all about how to use it.  Go to the website http://www.forrestpaint.com/SB-paintgroup.html for much more useful information than what is on the tin. 
Second and possibly MOST important (and another thing not well detailed on the label) is the fact that this product outgasses something fierce as part of its curing process.  It dries to touch when you apply it and then it cures when subjected to heat.  This curing process means it emitts what can only be described as one hellava smell for some time.  Having read about it on the net we tried to circumvent this by curing outside but we couldn't get the box hot enough for long enough with only a metre of flue in place......when we bought it inside and re-fitted it....it really began to cook off.  In the end, the only way was to fire it up on Sunday morning, open all the windows, turn un the fans and cook away.  In the end I think it took about 12 hours of cooking for the smell to dissapate. 
Despite this little 'quirk'.......the result speaks for itself.  To all intensive purposes.........we have a new combustion stove!!

----------


## NCArcher

Photo of the finished product please SBD  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

.........minor problem.  Camera has taken itself away.  So patience is required!

----------


## NCArcher

Waiting patiently.........    
Is it back yet?       
What about now?       
Now?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Ha! You funny man.   
Next week.....

----------


## Barboots

That's a helluva long week!   :Hahaha:  
Just found this message and was quite interested in how it came up. Maybe I can make the old Metters look decent enough that I don't want to rip it out..   :Wink 1:

----------


## Black Cat

THere is a variety of similar products in the 'stove' shops now. I just gave my Bakers Oven it's pre-winter service and it came up beautifully - was starting to look a bit manky after a winter of hard abuse, and a small leak in the chimney seal (to be fixed when the new roof is going on). But scraped back the thin layer of rust, rubbed it over with a wire brush and sprayed on the stove black - good as new. 
But the outgassing - let's just say I am glad I am not currently living in the house!!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> That's a helluva long week!   
> Just found this message and was quite interested in how it came up. Maybe I can make the old Metters look decent enough that I don't want to rip it out..

  
WHHHHHoooops!!   :Doh:  
Well the finish has been through two seasons now and is pretty much as good as the day we finished.  Even when we use the top of the stove to heat the winter kettle. 
However, we did have one drama.  The chimney suffered a water leak during a mid winter squall and where the water hit the stove top.....the new paint fractured off like popcorn.  Bugger. 
I would suggest trying to roughen the original finish with a light sanding before applying this paint too.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Nothing moves fast around me.....even the fireplace is hard to catch! 
But I managed to sneak up on it earlier...

----------


## dazzalenko

Came up very well mate well done and thanks for sharing  :2thumbsup:  
I recently acquired an old combustion heater from a colleague for nothing, it's in need of some work but I reckon it should come up alright with a bit of work. Never heard of the brand but it's labeled as 'Ozstyle Belaire'(it's an in-built), should have taken some before shots but I've already disassembled it doh!! Might still take them anyway.... 
Anyway, when it's finished I'll post up some pics.

----------


## Black Cat

Before shots are essential at all times. Also 'during disassembly' shots. It helps work out where that spare screw came from

----------


## dazzalenko

> Before shots are essential at all times. Also 'during disassembly' shots. It helps work out where that spare screw came from

  Yep, good point!! I went and drew a diagram of the wiring before I disconnect the power lead for the fan, should have jut taken a pic or two.... 
SBD - where did you get the Stove Bright paint from?
I've emailed them and received no reply - there is a place online but they appear to be out of stock at the moment...
Bunnings only have some pot belly black stuff....

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We got our spray tin from the local fireplace specialty outlet.

----------


## dazzalenko

> We got our spray tin from the local fireplace specialty outlet.

  Thanks, I'll ring around.

----------

